# If you were me



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

Loaded question, probably silly to most, but I'm curious to know your opinions. Much to my wife's dismay, I just brought home my fourth handgun. I'm already thinking of what my fifth might be.

I possess a Walther PPS (M1) in 9mm, a Ruger LCP Custom, a Bersa Thunder 22, and my most recent, a Metro Arms American Classic 1911 Commander, also in 9mm.

My thoughts are tending toward a revolver in 38 Special, but I do like the Rossi Plinkster 22, also.

What d'ya think?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

If you go with .38 special I would get one that also shoots .357 mag. I guess it would be more arcuate to say a .357 magnum that also shoots .38 special. I was talking with a friend of mine he said he is well over 50 handguns and he knows a guy with over 150. Neither one seem to be able to stay married for any length of time though.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

personally, depends on what you want it for. If you plan to use the revolver for carry, I'd not even consider a 22. 38 is a pretty nice carry weapon but again it depends on how you want to carry. Compared to a lot of semis, revolvers are kinda bulky for carry purposes, but again that's your choice. I have a few 22's and even as range guns, I find I'm not that interested in taking them to the range to shoot when I have the time. I'd much rather shoot a 380, 9 or 38 than a 22 at the range anymore. The 22's just don't do it for me anymore. Don't get me wrong, great guns, but not my top choice. I really don't think I would ever carry one as a single weapon either, maybe a backup but not a primary edc.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

rustygun said:


> If you go with .38 special I would get one that also shoots .357 mag. I guess it would be more arcuate to say a .357 magnum that also shoots .38 special. I was talking with a friend of mine he said he is well over 50 handguns and he knows a guy with over 150. Neither one seem to be able to stay married for any length of time though.


agree on the 357 for carry, but if your main interest is range shooting, in my case being older and somewhat affected by arthritis, I'd rather not shoot much 357. Hurts too much the next day. 38 is much easier to deal with if you plan on shooting a lot of it. I kept a few 357's but don't shoot them much anymore, and I also got rid of all my 45acp's a while back for the same reason. Just not that comfortable for me anymore. Depends on your situation and your intended use. You need to make that evaluation yourself.


----------



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

rustygun said:


> If you go with .38 special I would get one that also shoots .357 mag. I guess it would be more arcuate to say a .357 magnum that also shoots .38 special. I was talking with a friend of mine he said he is well over 50 handguns and he knows a guy with over 150. Neither one seem to be able to stay married for any length of time though.


Ha!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

I did not mention I carry the .380, as well as the PPS. I intend on also carrying the 1911 on occassion. I never carry the .22.

I would want to carry a revolver, or rather purchase something I would carry if desired. Agree on the .38 Special over the .357 for sure.

Surprised no one preferred another 9mm semi-auto. I really love the Beretta 92, btw.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

rustygun said:


> ...I was talking with a friend of mine he said he is well over 50 handguns and he knows a guy with over 150. *Neither one seem to be able to stay married for any length of time though*.


Interesting.
Both of my wives, in their turn, gladly participated in shooting with me and my friends.

My (as someone else says) last wife is a better pistol shot than I am, because she is more athletic (and more graceful, and better looking) than I. She holds her own concealed-carry permit, and it is my considered opinion that you should not mess with her.
We own lots and lots of guns, and she knows how to use all of them.

She used to be my backup. Instead, in our old age, now I am hers.

And, *fauxpa46*, my own answer to you is: You seem to be buying guns on impulse, and without a plan or a purpose in mind. I suggest that before you buy another gun, you think carefully about what you're trying to accomplish. Try to find a focus, and buy your firearms around that.
There's an old saying about those of us who own lots of guns: "Beware the man with only one gun: He may know how to use it."
But that's only me. As is said, "Your mileage may vary."


----------



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Interesting.
> Both of my wives, in their turn, gladly participated in shooting with me and my friends.
> 
> My (as someone else says) last wife is a better pistol shot than I am, because she is more athletic (and more graceful, and better looking) than I. She holds her own concealed-carry permit, and it is my considered opinion that you should not mess with her.
> ...


Well, I can assure you I buy nothing on impulse, so you're off the mark there. I study and research everything to a faretheewell. My intent is to have fun with this interest and be somewhat self-defending while doing it. I merely was interested in other opinions and interests.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

fauxpa46 said:


> ...My intent is to have fun with this interest *and be somewhat self-defending while doing it*...


OK, so I shall revise my thoughts on the matter, and my advice.

If you are at all interested in self-defense pistol shooting, I suggest that you find a comforting carry pistol, and that you practice your skills with that one gun and its carry rig until you are proficient with it (meaning quick, accurate, and effective).
Self-defense shooting is not a "once-in-a-while" sort of thing. It is a serious skill that must be carefully learned and continually practiced, because it affects the lives and well-being of other people. You probably will also need some background in your state's laws on self defense.

After you have learned the necessary self-defense skills and the related law, and have a continuing practice commitment and schedule, then you can branch out into "just having fun with guns."

"Just having fun" and self-defense shooting are, essentially, mutually incompatible.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm going to take this in an entirely different direction and suggest you take a serious look at a quality home defense shotgun.... Remington 870 or Mossberg 500 tricked out with expanded round capacity. 

(That's, by the way, what's on my "next gun" list.)


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I'd get a 357/38spl like a Ruger GP 100, Sp101 etc? jmo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

fauxpa46 said:


> *Well, I can assure you I buy nothing on impulse, so you're off the mark there.* I study and research everything to a faretheewell. My intent is to have fun with this interest and be somewhat self-defending while doing it. I merely was interested in other opinions and interests.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Have I ever bought guns on impulse? Shit, yeah! I have some that I'd never even fired yet. Some that are totally worthless for either self defense or target shooting for that matter. They were just so damn cool I couldn't pass them up. In particular those Bond Arms .410 Derringers and NAA .22 Magnums. That Bond Arms is one mean looking bastard! The NAA's more of a novelty. I have fired both. I have a Uberti .45 LC "Thunderer" which I have never fired. It's just too nice. I love the bird's head grip, deep blueing and case hardened frame. To me it's what the Colt SAA should have been.

I've got a coupla' .44 Magnum Talo's with 2 3/4 inch barrels, one a Redhawk the other an S&W 629. I've fired both, can't say it was fun unless you like slamming the web of your hand with a sledgehammer. I also have a 7 1/2 inch Redhawk and an S&W 29 with a four inch barrel that I've put thousands of rounds out of, both are quite manageable, however too bulky for everyday carry. I never carry them and prefer compact semi auto .45's. or .40's for self defense. In particular Sig's, HK's or Glock. Either DA/SA's or striker's. Love the 1911's, I've got four of them, beautiful guns, except for the fact that it's a SA semi auto. For self defense I just do not want to deal with a manual safety, it's just something else you've got to do. I have practiced drawing and disengaging it, but I'm a firm believer in "Murphy's Law". If God forbid the need were ever to arise I just want to draw and fire.

Since you've already got a variety of guns, the rest are pretty much impulse guns. Guns that you do not necessarily need but want anyway. But that's what life is all about being able to buy what you like and not what you need.

Looks like you're covered for EDC with the Walther and Ruger. As far as a .38 revolver you may want to consider an S&W J-frame hammerless either a 642 or 442 Airweight. I have both the only difference is one is black (442) the other silver (642). The finish on the 642 was terrible, mine flaked off. Not so the 442. I've since had the 642 Cerakoted. What's great about these guns is that they are the best guns for pocket carry with their tapered frame and hammerless design. They will not snag on anything. Not so for many if not most of the small semi auto's. If a .357 is what you're after an S&W 640 should suit your needs. It's pretty much the same as the Airweight's however it's heavier because of it's all stainless steel construction. Firing .357's in it is no fun either, recoil is brutal, however it handles .38 Specials nicely. If you really want a .357 go for a full size gun. S&W has a wide variety of .38/357's of different barrel lengths and construction. Some with exposed and also shrouded hammers. The shrouded hammer guns collect a lot of lint and dirt, but you do have the option of a manual hammer. I've carried an S&W Model 49 for years in a pocket. I have all of the above. I do not own an exposed hammer gun for pocket carry as they snag very easily.

Ruger also makes a variety of .38/357's and are somewhat beefier than the S&W's you can't go wrong with one of those either. I prefer the S&W's if only because of their smaller size for pocket carry. Both are excellent quality guns.


----------



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> OK, so I shall revise my thoughts on the matter, and my advice.
> 
> If you are at all interested in self-defense pistol shooting, I suggest that you find a comforting carry pistol, and that you practice your skills with that one gun and its carry rig until you are proficient with it (meaning quick, accurate, and effective).
> Self-defense shooting is not a "once-in-a-while" sort of thing. It is a serious skill that must be carefully learned and continually practiced, because it affects the lives and well-being of other people. You probably will also need some background in your state's laws on self defense.
> ...


Steve, I've taken several self-defense classes, several U.S. as well as my home state law classes, and am not a neophyte gun-owner. I'm not sure where all this big brother advice is coming from. Just wanted to know what you might consider for a next purchase; no more, no less. Btw, having fun with my guns doesn't mean I don't take them seriously.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Take some time to really learn what you already have. It seems to me you're covering the same bases with your choices. Are you fully trained in what you have now? Buying just to buy makes you some kind of arbitrary collector rather than a shooter. Nothing wrong with that if that's your intention. What do you want to accomplish where what you have now fails you?

For example, if you wish to take part in 2700 competition, you need to research the tools best suited for that sport. The same goes for any other handgun sport. If you want to hunt wild pigs, you'd research what wild pig hunters use, not just arbitrarily ask what handgun I'd choose or anyone else, for that matter. So, decide what you want to accomplish and research the tools needed by possibly asking others who are successful at that activity. Rethink your needs.

Take care and good luck.

Craig


----------



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

My wife seems to collect shoes. I'm not certain she thinks about need and want!

It was a dumb post and certainly didn't progress as I'd hoped. My apologies.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

fauxpa46 said:


> Steve, I've taken several self-defense classes, several U.S. as well as my home state law classes, and am not a neophyte gun-owner. *I'm not sure where all this big brother advice is coming from.* Just wanted to know what you might consider for a next purchase; no more, no less. Btw, having fun with my guns doesn't mean I don't take them seriously.


You asked for our opinions without giving us any antecedent information about either your experience or your training.
You stated that you saw yourself being "somewhat self defending," which words speak to me of a lack of seriousness in a very serious subject.
And then you complain when I offer you carefully considered advice from my own long-term experience.

My "big brother advice" is coming from my own experience with dilettantes. You may not be one of them, but please tell me: How am I to know that?

I suggest that when you ask for help, it is ill-mannered to criticize the help that you are offered.
If you receive advice that you don't like, all you need do is say "Thank you," and then ignore it.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

If you get a chance try a Ruger LCR. Or LCRX. I bought 2 LCR in .38 & pocket carry one; front jeans pocket. Both in jacket pockets in winter. Light & comfortable & with Pachmayr Diamond Pro grips (3 finger) I shoot it as well as several small single stack 9mm I've rented. Not with the stock grips though.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

ruger gp100 in any size shoots .357 mag and .38 spl

get your wife into the sport if possible it cuts down gun buying friaction


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

fauxpa46 said:


> My wife seems to collect shoes. I'm not certain she thinks about need and want!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


In my personal opinion, a comparison concerning one's wife's shoes and handgun collecting are a bit different. It's just me, but I'd not consider a firearm to be a fashion accessory. I don't generally buy them because they look "kewl." I buy them for a specific purpose, to accomplish a stated need or even want, but I know up front what that want is. If it includes a classic style like a 1911A or pre-64 Winchester, all the better, but I don't buy it for a look. I know some people do, but that's just not me. They are tools to help me in a sport I enjoy and to provide serious defense in time of need. I don't need to shoot silhouettes at ten feet. I use round NRA targets at a distance or tin cans at the family ranch.

There's also nothing wrong with gun collecting. I myself have collected various US Military issue long arms dating from the Trap Door Springfield to the present. That's a hobby in itself, but I wouldn't consider them for casual defense needs.

Again, I'm not judging you. I'm merely suggesting you narrow your choices to a specifically defined want or need then really train and learn to use your choice, fine tuning your skills between purchases. As mentioned, if you want to go deer hunting, that's what you'd research. If you want to plink tin cans against a hillside, it might mean a different choice. Defense against active shooter situations would probably require an altogether different choice.

Take care and have fun.

Craig


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I'll tell you this, I've got more handguns than I will ever need. Realistically one or two will suit a persons needs for any practical purpose. How many "nines" or "forty fives" does one need? Most of the guns I bought, I bought specifically because they were in your words "kewl". However it's not about need. It's about what one wants and to satisfy their own specific needs which may be different from yours or mine. 

As for me and having been involved with mechanical objects since a young age. I always had to take things apart just to see what made them "tick". I love finely machined parts and mechanical objects from guns to large diesel engines. There are many times that I will take some of my guns out of the safe put them out and just admire them for their craftsmanship and aesthetics. I never get tired of looking at and handling them. I enjoy taking them apart, cleaning and working on them. Just as I have restoring cars and rebuilding their mechanical components. My garage is full of car parts as well as a few engines that are on display. Some people do not see the beauty of an old engine or it's components on display, I do.

I never looked at my guns as just tools. I look at them as carefully crafted objects to be admired and enjoyed as well as using them for their intended purpose(s). As much as I love my tools, I can't say that for a set of wrenches, pliers or screwdrivers. I don't consider guns to be a fashion accessory such as a shoe collection. Imelda Marcos, I'm certainly not, but if that's her thing so be it. Who am I to suggest what one should own or collect and for what reason? 

Having owned and having many different types of guns. I can only offer what my opinions are based on my experience with many different makes and calibers. I can only hope that it will help others in choosing what type of gun to buy. But in the end it's all up to them to decide.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

desertman said:


> I'll tell you this, I've got more handguns than I will ever need. Realistically one or two will suit a persons needs for any practical purpose. How many "nines" or "forty fives" does one need? Most of the guns I bought, I bought specifically because they were in your words "kewl". However it's not about need. It's about what one wants and to satisfy their own specific needs which may be different from yours or mine.


Many of us have owned a ton of firearms over their lifetimes. I, myself, have given most of mine to sons, son in laws, and grandchildren over the past year or two because I moved into a smaller home in town and I'm at the age, I thought it was time to divest myself of some of my treasures after a recent stroke. That way I could give what I thought would be more appreciated by a specific person rather than squabbling later when I pass away. I probably have given away more than fifty firearms in the past year or two along with a flats boat and other things I've enjoyed. I gave away all my reloading gear and smithing tools as well though I can go use them at my son in law's work shed if I desire. I still have a closet with safe type door with quite a few firearms, both long and short along with a nice but small collection of black power arms included. These I still will probably use and/or carry on occasion. I still belong to a grey haired 2700 league along to a gallery plinking group. I still hunt turkey and pig. In this day and age, I still want to be able to defend myself, home and neighbors in an emergency. Even after my stoke, and I just got out of rehab again last Friday, this past Wednesday, I pretty much kept them all in the black at 25 yards (except two called flyers) with a new S&W MP9 Shield I just purchased.

I already said, it can be a need or a "want." It can be equally fun, but I think it is better served with each purchase being well thought out and that need or want being carefully researched. The OP struck me as being very undecided and unplanned as to his end needs or wants. He seems to not really understand the difference between 357 mag and 38 Special, possibly thinking they were on totally different frames most of the time. Maybe I misread it, but I think he said something about opting for 38 Special over 357 Mag, not knowing they are often the exact same specifications other than chamber length, i.e. K-Frame Smith and Wesson. These are the types of things which might be better researched and understood prior to jumping out and spending hard earned money on one or the other. I'm dating myself, but even a little reading into the history of what you intend to buy, might be helpful, like some of the old works by Elmer Keith so you'd know the reason for the invention of 357 Magnum as well as other choices. Good old Elmer probably felt 338 Win Mag was a good varmint rifle. :mrgreen::mrgreen:

We differ in our wants and needs. I don't drag out my firearms to stare at. I'd much rather someone else admire my five shot group than ogle at the handgun on my belt. I'm way prouder of my NRA ribbons than the Springfield 1911A, Gold Cup or S&W Model 41s I used earning them. My custom S&W Model 65 PPC gun is about as ugly as can be, with a 1" radiused barrel, lead filled ribs and ground away Pachmayr grips for speed loader clearance. Definitely not "kewl" looking to anyone's eye, I would imagine, but it won me a number of competitions in the day. My gal has a hard time even holding it out at the range, it's so heavy. Different horses for different courses. Nothing particularly admirable unless one does admiral things with them. For example, years ago and with that revolver, I killed a pig at over 100 yards loaded with a hot 357 load and open sights. I wanted a wild pig at over 100 yards with a minor caliber and with no optics using a Bulls-eye stance. That was something I was proud of. Again, It's not a fashion accessory. Only my best pal was there covering me with a Win 243 so we wouldn't have a possibly wounded pig.

The above is purely my personal opinion and not cast in granite. The most important thing is to be safe, educated and have fun. :smt1099

Take care,

Craig


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Craigh said:


> Many of us have owned a ton of firearms over their lifetimes. I, myself, have given most of mine to sons, son in laws, and grandchildren over the past year or two because I moved into a smaller home in town and I'm at the age, I thought it was time to divest myself of some of my treasures after a recent stroke. That way I could give what I thought would be more appreciated by a specific person rather than squabbling later when I pass away. I probably have given away more than fifty firearms in the past year or two along with a flats boat and other things I've enjoyed. I gave away all my reloading gear and smithing tools as well though I can go use them at my son in law's work shed if I desire. I still have a closet with safe type door with quite a few firearms, both long and short along with a nice but small collection of black power arms included. These I still will probably use and/or carry on occasion. I still belong to a grey haired 2700 league along to a gallery plinking group. I still hunt turkey and pig. In this day and age, I still want to be able to defend myself, home and neighbors in an emergency. Even after my stoke, and I just got out of rehab again last Friday, this past Wednesday, I pretty much kept them all in the black at 25 yards (except two called flyers) with a new S&W MP9 Shield I just purchased.
> 
> I already said, it can be a need or a "want." It can be equally fun, but *I think it is better served with each purchase being well thought out and that need or want being carefully researched.* The OP struck me as being very undecided and unplanned as to his end needs or wants. He seems to not really understand the difference between 357 mag and 38 Special, possibly thinking they were on totally different frames most of the time. Maybe I misread it, but I think he said something about opting for 38 Special over 357 Mag, not knowing they are often the exact same specifications other than chamber length, i.e. K-Frame Smith and Wesson. These are the types of things which might be better researched and understood prior to jumping out and spending hard earned money on one or the other. I'm dating myself, but even a little reading into the history of what you intend to buy, might be helpful, like some of the old works by Elmer Keith so you'd know the reason for the invention of 357 Magnum as well as other choices. Good old Elmer probably felt 338 Win Mag was a good varmint rifle. :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


I'm with you there. However the individual already owns guns. More than likely they already know that a .357 can also chamber and fire a .38 Special. I'm just guessing that they are looking for opinions as to which make we prefer and why. Which suggests to me that they are already in the process of doing research.

Yes I do on occasion drag out my firearms to stare at and admire. Just as I will sometimes sit in my garage and admire my antique cars or attend car and gun shows. If nothing else I'm intrigued with mechanical objects. You seem to have a problem with or can't seem to understand that? If it wasn't for people like me. Who would fix your cars and guns after you break them? However, I do not open carry unless out in the desert. So I am not looking to have someone "ogle" over the handgun(s) that I am carrying at any given time. I certainly do not want to draw any unwanted attention to myself while going about my daily business. I've never carried a gun for that purpose. I've only shown them off to others who have the same admiration for mechanical things as I do. We all can relate to each other. Same for going to a car show where we "ogle" over each others mechanical capabilities and talk "car talk'.

I've done a lot of work on firearms some for function some strictly for aesthetics. If you so choose to butcher up your guns for some perceived functionality that's fine with me. They are yours to do with as you please. If I want mine to look pretty and function as well as they look that's my business. I paid good hard earned money for the things that I own. I've got a 15 year old truck which is my daily driver that still looks just as good as the day I bought it. But that's just me.

I can shoot pretty well too, but choose not to brag about it. Instead of going to a public range or compete my preference is to wander off into the middle of nowhere where there's no one else around and blast away to my heart's content. I've gone to public ranges and have seen too many people do too many stupid things while handling firearms in spite of the presence of range officers. Who did by the way throw those people out. But it only takes a split second for an accident to happen. By then it's too late. Other than with my wife who is my constant companion, I'd much rather be alone. Just one other thing for those who choose to do as I do. Please do not leave anything behind except for your foot prints. You'd be surprised at what you'd find where you'd think that no one has ever been before. Buncha' freakin' slobs! I care as much about my beautiful state as I do my own personal property.


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

I think you may be putting undo strain on your marriage. If it (your marriage) means anything to you, you may want to reign in your gun purchasing.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

desertman said:


> I'm with you there. However the individual already owns guns. More than likely they already know that a .357 can also chamber and fire a .38 Special. I'm just guessing that they are looking for opinions as to which make we prefer and why. Which suggests to me that they are already in the process of doing research.





fauxpa46 said:


> Agree on the .38 Special over the .357 for sure.
> 
> Surprised no one preferred another 9mm semi-auto. I really love the Beretta 92, btw.


Desertman, sounds like the truth is we're probably more alike than it might seem. Understand also, I have nothing against collecting nor enjoying the aesthetics of a particular firearm. I just might put extra weight on the use of one as well as the history of them. Also, I don't butcher a firearm. I'm a fairly competent smith when I try. It's just that making a handgun customized for a specific event often makes it ugly in my eyes. I like the classic lines of a pre-64 Winchester or modern Ruger bolt action over a space gun looking Weatherby, for example. I think a falling block Number One Ruger is one of the prettiest rifles ever made with beautiful swirly walnut and hand checkering. In 270, it's one of my favorite medium game arms. Still, its intended use is what's most important for me.

To give you an example of the way I look at things, today I went to the range store looking for a mag loader for my new S&W 9mm Shield. They were sold out of all the Maglula mag loaders except those in pink. The lady told me she'd give me 20% off if I'd buy one of the pink ones. I kind of chuckled but didn't mention I'd have bought pink if that's all they had even without the discount. So, now I have a pink mag loader. LOL The color or look matters little to me. It's just got to work and it does. I loaded up several magazines just now to practice after church tomorrow.

I reprinted the remarks by the OP which made me wonder if he understood the difference between 38 Special and 357 Magnum. For that matter, 38 S&W and 9mm are also essentially 35 caliber, as well. The 38 Special and 357 Mag are .357 and the 9mm, 38 Super, 38 ACP and 380 are .356. That's close enough to all being about the same and the projectiles are often interchanged. I used to sometimes try a 90 grain 9mm bullet in 38 Special brass with a very light load of Bullseye powder for popper loads. I quit because they keyholed at 20 yards.

Take care


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RobertS said:


> *I think you may be putting undo strain on your marriage.* If it (your marriage) means anything to you, you may want to reign in your gun purchasing.


Well if you're referring to me it will never happen, my wife's been at my side with both guns and restoring cars. She's not afraid to get her hands dirty and is certainly not afraid of guns. I guess I'm pretty lucky in that regard. I know some people who's wives would be filing for divorce if they found out their husband had or was into guns. As for cars? Who doesn't enjoy riding around in an awesome looking car? Especially one's that you've successfully restored yourself.


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

fauxpa46 said:


> ... I ...[have]... [four]... handgun. I'm already thinking of what my fifth might be.
> 
> I possess a Walther PPS (M1) in 9mm, a Ruger LCP Custom, a Bersa Thunder 22, and my most recent, a Metro Arms American Classic 1911 Commander, also in 9mm.
> 
> My thoughts are tending toward a revolver in 38 Special, but I do like the Rossi Plinkster 22, also.


Years ago, an old timer (it's me now I find) it's a good idea to have a plan (a theme, a goal) when buying guns, otherwise one buys anything which catches the eye and ends up broke and not sure what is in the closet.

So take a moment and assess your desires and needs. It looks like you have a couple decent - except the 9mm part - defense handguns.

Are you planning on competing? (What sort of competition?)
Are you planning on hunting? (If so, what will you hunt?)
Do you wish (or feel the need) to expand your defensive 'range'? 
Do you seek to become a collector?

From this, *you* can decide what to get next. No point in asking me; I know what I want and why, and I'm NOT you. (Lucky you.)


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Craigh said:


> *Desertman, sounds like the truth is we're probably more alike than it might seem.* Understand also, I have nothing against collecting nor enjoying the aesthetics of a particular firearm. I just might put extra weight on the use of one as well as the history of them. Also, I don't butcher a firearm. I'm a fairly competent smith when I try. It's just that making a handgun customized for a specific event often makes it ugly in my eyes. I like the classic lines of a pre-64 Winchester or modern Ruger bolt action over a space gun looking Weatherby, for example. I think a falling block Number One Ruger is one of the prettiest rifles ever made with beautiful swirly walnut and hand checkering. In 270, it's one of my favorite medium game arms. Still, its intended use is what's most important for me.
> 
> To give you an example of the way I look at things, today I went to the range store looking for a mag loader for my new S&W 9mm Shield. They were sold out of all the Maglula mag loaders except those in pink. The lady told me she'd give me 20% off if I'd buy one of the pink ones. I kind of chuckled but didn't mention I'd have bought pink if that's all they had even without the discount. So, now I have a pink mag loader. LOL The color or look matters little to me. It's just got to work and it does. I loaded up several magazines just now to practice after church tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Maybe so, but all I know is that I like looking at guns, I like shooting guns and I enjoy working on guns. I've never tried to figure out which I liked best or tried to prioritize any of them. Customization is in the eye of the beholder. One can customize a gun to suit a given need, accomplish that, but at the same time ruining the aesthetics of any given object. Same for cars. I've seen a lot of cars that have been customized that are just downright ugly, destroying what was once a beautiful vehicle. The "customizer" had the skills to do the customization. But doesn't know jack shit regarding automotive design. They put a lot of time and effort to construct what they think is their ultimate dream car. Only to find out when the time comes to sell it, there are no takers.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

desertman said:


> Maybe so, but all I know is that I like looking at guns, I like shooting guns and I enjoy working on guns. I've never tried to figure out which I liked best or tried to prioritize any of them. Customization is in the eye of the beholder. One can customize a gun to suit a given need, accomplish that, but at the same time ruining the aesthetics of any given object. Same for cars. I've seen a lot of cars that have been customized that are just downright ugly, destroying what was once a beautiful vehicle. The "customizer" had the skills to do the customization. But doesn't know jack shit regarding automotive design. They put a lot of time and effort to construct what they think is their ultimate dream car. Only to find out when the time comes to sell it, there are no takers.


Again, comparisons with specific customized guns and restoring a classic car may not be a good analogy. Analogies in these types of discussions rarely work. That's why they aren't allowed in formal debate. An analogy is designed to make a complex subject more understandable to the uninitiated, not to prove a point in a discussion. A customized firearm is no more a complex subject than a customized automobile and so therefore needs no analogy and fails to make a point. The fact that A may equal B does not mean A equals C. The discussion of car restoring is irrelevant. Cars are not firearms. One might customize a sprint car and end up with an ugly winner but customize a '55 Chevy and have a thing of beauty. See? No rhyme nor reason. Better to stay on-topic, I think. :duel:

For example, one might use a fan and a piece of paper as an analogy used to explain how a sailboat works rather than get into the analytic geometry of conic sections when dealing with a pupil who might have a poor mathematics background. That's an analogy. You wouldn't attempt an analogy to prove sailboats are better than row boats. They are two different things.

My model 65 S&W is an ugly gun in my eyes, but the customization required to make it a great PPC pistol was necessary. Grinding the grips on the loading side wide enough to never hinder speed loaders is a needed customization. Putting large and heavy upper and lower ribs above and below the barrel and frame certainly detract from the polite aesthetics as well, but allow the gun to return to battery much faster when you are under Comstock Scoring in modified PPC competition. Again, one might consider these to be custom treatments which destroy the simple lines of a S&W K-Frame revolver, but an unmodified firearm or one modified to be pretty over functional probably won't get the job done. The same goes for sooting the front and rear sites just prior to an event. It's not only ugly, but messy as well. 

The same holds true for other firearms I own and in my opinion. An example might be my Sig P220 compared to my Colt Gold Cup. Both have been somewhat modified for their specific uses. I personally find the Gold Cup to be a beautiful design with its classic 1911 looks where I think the Sig is a bit brutal and a little ugly for it. But, in an emergency defense situation, the Sig would invariably be my choice for its lighter weight and reliability in the muck. The Colt is so fine tuned to be accurate in match competition, I wouldn't trust it so much if covered with mud or sand, however it's gorgeous, even more so than my slightly better shooting Springfield 1911A. Form follows functionality.

Make it a wonderful weekend.

Craig


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

fauxpa46 said:


> My thoughts are tending toward a revolver in 38 Special, but I do like the Rossi Plinkster 22, also.


My favorite .38 Special is a S&W Model 10. It is a sweet shooting revolver with a nice trigger and looks kind of pretty. It is one of those special handguns that almost anyone with moderate handgun abilities can shoot well. That is especially important with a .38 Special, because it lacks the stunning 'punch' of a .357 Magnum. But, it has been used as a primary weapon by lots of police, in years past, and served them very well, because it is easy to shoot accurately. It is also my wife's first choice, and although she is not a regular shooter, she does shoot it pretty well, and likes the way it looks.

Rossi handguns are OK, as far as I know, but not really in the class of a S&W or Colt. Considering that you could probably find a used Model 10 for under $400, that would be my choice. Chances are that it would be a gun that you keep.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

desertman said:


> Have I ever bought guns on impulse? Shit, yeah! I have some that I'd never even fired yet. Some that are totally worthless for either self defense or target shooting for that matter. They were just so damn cool I couldn't pass them up. In particular those Bond Arms .410 Derringers and NAA .22 Magnums. That Bond Arms is one mean looking bastard! The NAA's more of a novelty. I have fired both. I have a Uberti .45 LC "Thunderer" which I have never fired. It's just too nice. I love the bird's head grip, deep blueing and case hardened frame. To me it's what the Colt SAA should have been.
> 
> I've got a coupla' .44 Magnum Talo's with 2 3/4 inch barrels, one a Redhawk the other an S&W 629. I've fired both, can't say it was fun unless you like slamming the web of your hand with a sledgehammer. I also have a 7 1/2 inch Redhawk and an S&W 29 with a four inch barrel that I've put thousands of rounds out of, both are quite manageable, however too bulky for everyday carry. I never carry them and prefer compact semi auto .45's. or .40's for self defense. In particular Sig's, HK's or Glock. Either DA/SA's or striker's. Love the 1911's, I've got four of them, beautiful guns, ...


@desertman You have a good choice in guns, because I have many of the guns that you listed. Although, I traded my American Derringers .45/410 because it 'bout tore my hand off.

@fauxpa46 IMHO I buy guns I like (stainless, wood grips, name brands). I also stick to ammo I have , 22, 380 .357 45 , etc. You sound like you are going to do what you want. have fun!

I don't have as many guns as my wife had Longaberger baskets.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

AZdave said:


> @desertman You have a good choice in guns, because I have many of the guns that you listed. Although, I traded my American Derringers .45/410 because it 'bout tore my hand off.
> 
> @fauxpa46 IMHO I buy guns I like (stainless, wood grips, name brands). I also stick to ammo I have , 22, 380 .357 45 , etc. *You sound like you are going to do what you want. have fun!*
> 
> I don't have as many guns as my wife had Longaberger baskets.


Thank's "Dave". That's what it's all about. Whatever floats your boat that's all that counts. Although that's not too easy in the middle of the desert!

I still have my Derringers although I rarely if ever shoot them, they are kinda' awkward to hold and fire and as you've said the recoil is brutal. However they are well made works of art and I enjoy "ogling" over them so I guess I'll keep 'em. I've got an S&W Governor which is much more practical with .410 loads especially when there are "diamondbacks" out and about. Not that I'd want to kill them, I'd rather leave them alone but you never know what you'll encounter out there? To date I haven't come across any rattlers except for one that someone had already killed with a shovel while he was panning for gold. For all I know we could have hiked past them without even knowing they were there. But if you hear a "buzzing" sound, better watch out.

Gotta' love Arizona! The greatest state in the union!


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

desertman said:


> I've got an S&W Governor which is much more practical with .410 loads especially when there are "diamondbacks" out and about.


Amazing! I've got one also.

The derringer I had, while a work of art in stainless, seemed dangerous to me. No safety or even a trigger guard. I was happy with the trade.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

AZdave said:


> *Amazing! I've got one also.*
> 
> The derringer I had, while a work of art in stainless, seemed dangerous to me. No safety or even a trigger guard. I was happy with the trade.


Amazing? We both live in Arizona! With it's lightweight alloy frame, the Governor is an excellent sidearm for hiking out in the desert. Not surprising we both own one. At least we didn't buy a Taurus "Judge". But I will give them credit for the initial concept of a .410/45LC revolver. I have two Bond Arms derringers "Snakeslayer" with extended grip, 3 1/2" barrel and "Texas Defender" standard grip and a 3" barrel. Both have a removable trigger guard, which I removed (just doesn't look right). Both have a cross-bolt safety which blocks the hammer. Because of the grip design firing them is awkward. I only fired mine twice. That was enough! I fired the "Snakeslayer" with 3" PDX1 ammo. You made a wise decision trading for the Governor. Me? I've gotta' have both. Even if I never use the derringers.


----------

